# exhaust swap



## Nailbanger (Aug 20, 2017)

I got an extra exhaust when I bought my 1965 GTO

I am about to change it but it looks different so I looked them up and it appears that my spare is a 1966

Before I remove existing has anyone ever used them interchangeably?


----------

